# Longines HydroConquest Quartz Chrono Diver review



## Anon (Mar 12, 2008)

This is my new beauty:










Ok, lets see what we've got here...

*1. The packet:*
A semi-glossy pale beige cardboard box hides a more luxurious package. The watch, all covered in protective plastics sleeps tightly in a leathery box. There is a set of manuals and a warranty booklet that includes a warranty card (2 years) in the rear.

*2. The watch:*
Thats the most heavy timepiece I've ever had! About 183 grams in all (with 3 bracelet pieces taken off), thats a quite heavy watch, even for my standards. I've had other full stainless steel (type 316L) watches but this one seems more solid and hefty (probably its the quartz caliber mechanism that makes the difference).

Most of its case is made of polished ss as are the three subdial rings in the dial. The bracelet features a complication of brushed and polished parts and the folding clasp is made of brushed ss. There are 2 engravings on the folding clasp, one that bears the Longines logo and another one that states the diving level water resistance capabilities of this watch (down to 300m/1000ft). You can also find a "Longines" engraving at the inner part of the folding clasp as well as a folding diver's extension.

The lume of this watch is ok but not so bright as my Seiko's LumiBrite. The odd thing is that although there seems to be a SuperLumiNova coating on the big "12" numeral, actually there is a lume coating of inferior brightness and I don't know why! That came as an unpleasant surprise to me. The lume will last all night long but not at an acceptable brightness level...

The whole dial design is very sophisticated and it gives to the watch both a sporty as well as a more luxurious/dress-watch appeal. You surely can wear it while doing some watersports or while wearing a black tie. There are many silvery indices on the black dial and the unidirectional rotating bezel is made of a polished ss material which is cleverly designed as a combination of plain round parts plus some coin-edged ones.

The crystal is made of scratch-resistant sapphire with anti-reflective inner coating. Its completely flat but I wish it was dome-shaped as to prevent it from reflecting the light when it hits on it.

The screw-in crown is big and made of polished ss. It bears the known brand logo. Managing the crown can be very precise and you can feel its actual response while turning it. However, setting the date (positioned at 4 o'clock) is somewhat ackward, since you must firstly set the crown at the 1st outer position and then start turning the hour marker until you reach the correct date setting... I would prefer a more straightforward date setting design like the one featured in most watches. Add to that one minor issue: the date changes when passing 1 o'clock and not around 12 o'clock as it should be...

The chronometer pushers seem to be invisible at first sight but you can quickly recognize them above and below the crown protectors. You can have a reading for 1/10th of a second, 60 seconds, 60 minutes and 12 hours of constant timekeeping. Regarding this field of functions, the watch gives you the most complete readings you can find in this type of chronometers (no speed-tachymeter markings/function though).

The back of the case is made of brushed ss with a big logo engraving and the usual s/n-type-wr info. Rather harsh on my wrist, I wish the back case was more polished and refined...

All in all this timepiece is the best I've owned and a true eye-catching bliss. Rest assured, this is a very reliable and very carefully designed watch that I'm proud of wearing even as a beater watch!

*3. Product specs:*
- Model L36434566
- Swiss made ETA calibre 251 26* 27 jewels quartz analog longines cal L541 movement. 
- Date calendar, 1/10 second, 60 minutes and 12-hours chronograph function. 
- Combination polished & satin finish solid stainless steel case. 
- Ratcheted, unidirectional rotating, 0-60 elapsed-time blue color bezel. 
- Factory logo embossed/engraved screw-down crown. 
- Sapphire flat profile anti-reflection treated crystal. 
- Black color raised silver color polished markers super-luminova 5 minute markers silver color sub-dials dial. 
- Baton style steel color super-luminova luminous filled hands. 
- Stainless steel screw-down style raised logo/engraved case back. 
- Combination polished and prushed finish stainless steel band. 
- Sport style with security flip-lock and over-the-wetsuit expansion factory logo clasp. 
- 300m/1000ft water resistance. 
- 41mm case width (45mm including the crown), 13mm case thickness. 
- Two years limited factory warranty.
- Price: 800 euros incl. VAT (Greece).

Well, thats (almost) all I can point out about my new purchase (sorry for my bad english...). I'll post some closeup pics as soon as I get my hands on a decent camera...

Kind regards.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

i really like the automatic version, to me is a winner.


----------



## Anon (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, its a nice timepiece but I'm really into chronographs, so I wouldn't add them to my wanna heve list. Other than that, the "autos" are just not my style...

Almost a day gone and I still can't get my eyes off of my new precious!

Ok, enough with the drooling :roll:


----------



## Anon (Mar 12, 2008)

Here are some real-life pics (shot with a modest Nokia N73...)





































Well the black color on the dial and bezel could not be captured at an adequate level but I guess it comes very close...


----------



## bczolone (Dec 2, 2007)

At first i didn't like it, but the more I look at your pictures the more it grows on me. The last time I did that I ended up buying the watch!

I think you made a good choice very clean, yet slightly different enough to set it apart from other brands, but without being too flashy, I like it.


----------



## Anon (Mar 12, 2008)

For me it was love at first sight... I was looking for a "familiar" yet distinguished diver chronograph and when I saw this one, I looked nowhere else. Although I didn't want to exceed the 800USD barrirer, I was more than willing to spend a total of 1,250USD to buy this beauty. 

Its carefuly crafted and this design will give you the comfort of wearing it not only as a sports watch but even as a dress/black-tie watch. All shiny and polished, it glitters every moment you look at it and even the bezel design gives it a character of its own as it moves away from the classic Rolex style. Sorry about those low-fi pics but once you take a look at it and hold one of them in your hands, you'll share my impressions...

A keeper...:-!


----------



## hydrosnail (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations, nice watch. But I am even more impressed by your pictures you took with a nokia mobile!

cheers


----------



## Anon (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I'm not that keen on photography. I just set my trusty N73 to macro mode with auto focus and left all other parameters at their default values. I'm impressed about them too! :-d

I really love this watch. If there is one thing I haven't got used to yet is its weight. Nothing less of a heavy chrono this one. As I stated some time ago, it weights around 183grams...:roll:

Rock solid ;-)


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

pretty impressive Longines :-! haven't had the chance to own a Longines but your pics want me to head off to my AD :think:


----------



## MyGuernica (Jun 2, 2008)

That was one beautiful beast! 

Just went to my AD few days back and have a good look at it, which actually the auto + chrono version with the same bezel as yours, plus an auto chrono. Grande Vitesse (looks cooler but only 5 atm) and even a Caliber 16 TAG chrono.

Well now i'm in limbo.

But the one your wrist spotted is a mean, heavy-duty scuba partner!

I'll drink to that!


----------



## WatchQuest (Sep 14, 2008)

I am thinking of purchasing this exact watch for my husband as a gift. After reading your review, and seeing it at the store in person, in your opinion is the watch too heavy? Have you gotten used to the weight and the does the design on the back side of the case bother you? I personally think it's a beautiful watch and fell in love with it the first time I saw it and could see my husband wearing it. 

If anyone else out there owns this watch, could you let me know your opinion as well? Thanks!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*>>>Very cool! I like it!!:-!*


----------



## Classicfitness (May 16, 2007)

wilfreb said:


> i really like the automatic version, to me is a winner.


I'm with you on that. Here is mine:


----------



## DT 88 (Oct 2, 2008)

Anon:
Liked the review, love the watch even more. I am a new member but longtime guest to WUS. This is my first post. My interest in and love for watches began over four years ago when my brother bought me a beautiful Longines Dolce Vita for my birthday ten days before I had my aortic valve replaced. I loved it and still do. The bracelet and clasp were top notch as was the watch itself. I've since bought a tag aquaracer and other watches. However, I will always love my Longines. Next purchase is either a Tag Aquaracer chrono or the Longines just like yours. Again, thanks for the review and pics.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Longines is growing on me. I need a Legend, but other's are catching my eye. Good purchase!


----------

